# Final POLL ForumRunner VS Tapatalk



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Forum Runner vs Tapatalk*​
ForumRunner 7772.64%Tapatalk2927.36%


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

So far with the high demand and request volume of an application for the site, the site is fairly new but it is very obvious we are headed in a great direction. Here is the totals for the price of the most common used forum applications. Obviously all of these will get badged and be used for this forum specifically.

****Update*** July 9, 2011*
I thought you should know we are about $250 away from getting the application. Thanks for all the donations. According to tapatalk, it will take up to ten days for the app to get made and sent to us. We will have a donate version to assist paying for dev phones and a free version. Chances are there will be nothing different. Thanks for all of the support, if we havent added you to the list let us know!

I would like to discuss the disadvantages and the benefits of each before we proceed further, we are very close to being able to attain the application, but lets discuss the pro's and cons of each.

*TapaTalk Pros and cons:*

Support has seemed scarce with trying to contact them
They are based in China, we have a language barrier.
$1000 for the initial application, no source to add any edits, analytics etc.
$35/hr for the additional above, so anything above $1000 is possible
No idea if moderation is possible or to what extent

*ForumRunner Pros and cons:*

Support has been frequent with answering questions.
US based, makes it easier to for us to contact support
No source, but has the same features
Any privileged user can Moderate with ease.
Seems you can do everything TapaTalk can.
Excess money can go towards give aways and another phone.

Now I am not trying to sell this here, its just $1000 for an app icon at this point if we really wanted to do it, this is going to be a RootzWiki exclusive application, which is nice by all means. So in conjunction with the previously stated, we want to make sure that when we have a fundraiser containing users money it will be used for the right thing. Integrity is our goal and as a site looking into possibly becoming a business and venue for developers to attain phones with ease, we want to make sure our users and customers are 100% satisfied.

Please take into consideration either way it is a wain for the pro Android Super User.

For those wondering, a $10 or more contribution will give you a supporting member badge.

~b16

You can click the subscribe button up top and get yourself a RootzWiki T-Shirt and/or Sticker!

*
Subscribers:
Admann
mmmboba
ERIFNOMI
Mgenova
60lpsdf250
dfgas
Orion11
born2run
ctcfirearms
csscmaster3
PB64Craig
andraddict
daniel
ITGuy11
janorton05
judba
graveyard76
yurdle
JSM9872 
nfcrockett
JayDorsey1978
JAJ
Cory46
wildchld
razorloves
jwomalley3
Feyerman
zanix
dickenam
mcmillanje
maggio08005
elliotthj91
bmcgov
blake28
kicker22004
Shay D. Life
i2ayza
clarker86
blake28
Hazmat780
Jonathon Grigg
vargus21 
Jnehama
superwrench1

The following users donated but, we have no clue what your forum usernames are, pm me and let me know:
"Urvish"
"brandon"
"kdkinc"
*


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

Donated!


----------



## mmmboba (Jun 25, 2011)

yay for app!
10$ 89J22584SF123542G confirmation number
and yay for no ads =P


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy to donate.
Forum app plus no ads? How could I refuse? Its a good cause.


----------



## 60lpsdf250 (Jun 14, 2011)

Please apply my donation to Tapatalk. Thanks.

Aah, hell, i'm in for another $10, why not?


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

Donated $18.51  all I had left in my paypal account
7XN686183G1674948


----------



## orion11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just donated $15!! Cant wait for a RootzWiki app!


----------



## ctcfirearms (Jun 7, 2011)

A pleasure to donate! These forums can't be beat! Have learned soooo much!:smile3::smile3::smile3:


----------



## born2run (Jun 11, 2011)

Best $10 I've spent in a while! Except maybe that 6er of Dogfish Head sitting in my fridge.

Just voted for Forum Runner. Give the extra $$$$ to the devs!


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

So if I donate now will the app be free? I've seen some forums that charge for their apps. I'm happy to donate, but as a broke college student I can't really afford to donate more than once.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

App will be freely available


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> App will be freely available


Donated and happy to support the guys who helped me get CM7 on my DX!


----------



## andraddict (Jun 22, 2011)

Donated $10. Would love to use a tapatalk rootzwiki app! Keep up the great work guys.
Confirmation: 0AV39363UM5051836


----------



## csscmaster3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Donated! Money well spent.


----------



## PB64Craig (Jun 15, 2011)

andraddict said:


> Donated $10. Would love to use a tapatalk rootzwiki app! Keep up the great work guys.
> Confirmation: 0AV39363UM5051836


 +1 To thi ^ 
I also donated $10.00 would love to see a Blue Black Transparent app...
:smile3:


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

im sorry but whats the benefit of this over tapatalks app?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

After i get paid tomorrow, i had planned on putting money in my paypal account to become supporting member using the 35 dollar method. Guess ill throw 10 more in for the purposes of the app


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

gi812 said:


> im sorry but whats the benefit of this over tapatalks app?


+1 whats the diff? just branded for Rootzwiki?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

johnjutrasii said:


> +1 whats the diff? just branded for Rootzwiki?


 Yes, that is the case at the moment, it is just something people have been asking for.


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

b16 said:


> Yes, that is the case at the moment, it is just something people have been asking for.


thanks for clearing that up for us. Wanted to know what i was donating for.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm on the TapaTalk train.


----------



## ximbecile (Jun 7, 2011)

Tapatapatapatapatapa!! (donated!)


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please make sure to vote, I have used both and find them both useful, especially to users with privileges, forum runner offers a few other features.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I will vote after I learn about each. I've heard of tapatalk but I've never used it.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Donated! Tapatalk FTW!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Forum runner sucks btw lol


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

$10 for me. I'm down for either. I've used Tapatalk before and really like it, but Forum Runner looks aesthetically pleasing, too.

Edit: Vote went for Tapatalk.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I will vote after I learn about each. I've heard of tapatalk but I've never used it.


I know these names are frowned upon but if you have used either the DF or XDA apps they are tapatalk apps.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

yay i hope we get tapatalk....i would be a happy camper


----------



## janorton05 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just submitted my donation. Tapatalk ftw.


----------



## sdny8 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think u should just make the app and charge $3 for it. That way new members can help contribute too. With 4k members that could also help purchase new dev devices. Just my 2¢


----------



## rustyp2 (Jun 12, 2011)

I just donated! Good luck my friend!


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

Donated 
Would love to see an app!
Confirmation: 6GS01807C43703335


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

sdny8 said:


> I think u should just make the app and charge $3 for it. That way new members can help contribute too. With 4k members that could also help purchase new dev devices. Just my 2¢


Making an app, while it may sound easy... it took tapatalk about a year to develop the one they have for initial release... there is a lot to the vb api, so starting from scratch would require more time and effort than the price of it.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Donation sent!! Love this site! No one makes me feel like an idiot for asking a questions!!


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I got an Idea for making quick monies for the site: make all external links form this site for hosted roms and other downloadable items run through an adf.ly link to make some cash


----------



## jaydorsey1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

donated! money well spent! this site is 'da BAWSE!!


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Donated $10
confirmation number:
9B8730054U315451E


----------



## JAJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Donated, excited! Confirmation number: 0FM108388K061303X $10.00


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

sounds like a no brainer to me. forum runner.


----------



## irishmyles003 (Jul 9, 2011)

I will be donating $20 come tuesday. Sorry I can't donate any sooner. But I am trying to get a new battery and a charger for my DroidX which was bricked from a bad SBF(my fault-100%). I want to be able to use this forum more often and hopefully get it restored.


----------



## zanix (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm the wowroster guy, lol
Confirmation Number: 3B909979JM497853P

I thought I fixed my account to not show that name anymore...


----------



## NinjaWolf (Jun 10, 2011)

I think we should go with forum runner, as it doesnt seem like that 1000 is going to give much customization


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

I just subscribed and really look forward to the app and also all the great development that is sure to be found here. Go Devs !!!!!


----------



## orion11 (Jun 30, 2011)

What happened to the third option that started with a V ?

I downloaded and used the free version of ForumRunner today for the first time to give it a shot before voting and now I like it more than Tapatalk.
I think it performs better, has a nicer UI, and would rather support devs in the US. After using ForumRunner, i think Tapatalk is a waste of $800.

To those who are about to vote, try ForumRunner first.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

OK guys forum runner seems to be the better option here. Yes tapatalk is well known and ALL the "big" sites use them. But this is not just another android forum! This is the makings of something special!! We need to be the leaders and not a follower!! So why spend the money on something that is going to-be the same? Tapatalk will make it look, act, and feel the same as Droid forums. we don't want to follow in their path! This site has something going here that is very cool and can be very cool. So my questions for thought are these... why pay the extra money for a big brand? How does that help the site? Are you following the other android sites?

If you go and look at the other sites they are full of noobs asking stupid questions. I don't have any post on this site because I had nothing to add. The people here are nice to other members, very helpful, and know what there saying. I don't want this site going downhill!


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

I will be donating on Friday when I get my pay check.

I think you should go for Forum Runner. US based seems a good choice. It's cheaper, offers the same thing as tapatalk, and also... we don't need to be giving anymore of our money to another country when our own government can't pay its own debt. Just saying


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Definitely ForumRunner.
Same functionality, and think of all that extra money that could go towards Dev phones.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

This may be a stupid question, but is it okay if we donate more than once?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## elliotthj91 (Jul 9, 2011)

$10 dollar donation 
Confirmation: 9LC00934E0356434C


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would highly suggest trying the both of them, I use forum runner, tapatalk, I personally have not tried yet. Tell us what you think after trying them.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't know how to decide since I currently use tapatalk. After reading the pros/cons you write, forum runner seems the way yo go.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## NinjaWolf (Jun 10, 2011)

I think you should restart/redo the poll, as now people can see the pro/cons, and they can choose properly(*cough Forum runner *cough).

I mean 1000 for exclusive ness and an icon doesnt seem good, forum run seems more logical, and the rest of the money can be used to buy 2-3 dev phones.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would highly recommend ForumRunner. I am a Software Engineer and we unfortunately have to work with a lot of Chinese code. All my expierences with this have been a nightmare. This may be a generalization but it just seems like the code quality on everything I've seen come out of China has been subpar. Not to mention the language barrier and time difference which makes trying to get changes made impossible. I would invest my money in a US based company.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Tapatalk has a new version currently in beta, its twice as fast and has some more goodies as well.

For those saying its a waste of money, well I agree buying any app just to put your logo on it is a waste. Being this forum is ran for the developers and members, you guys have chosen to buy an app and donated towards it though, so that's what's happening.

No matter the choice, not everyone will agree though, but I believe the right choice has been made in tapatalk, I have been working with the developers since they started and while the communication barrier is a little tough, they have come a long way and have the widest supported product and the best overall option imo.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jutphaas (Jul 10, 2011)

adroidman said:


> If you go and look at the other sites they are full of noobs asking stupid questions. I don't have any post on this site because I had nothing to add. The people here are nice to other members, very helpful, and know what there saying. I don't want this site going downhill!


Me too..
Maybe don't count my tapatalk vote... Seems like the other would do fine.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well tried to donate but PayPal didn't want to take my money...says card processing is down right now so ill try again tomorrow.

Woot its working now....

Confirmation number: 5HR69047H12492347.
Don't care where it goes as far as the app..... just thankful to have a 1 stop stop for my devices,
Droid 1, Droid X, Thunderbolt, Droid Charge......and as of today my GTablet!!!!!!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally heard back from forum runner, still have not heard from tapatalk. :/


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i kinda im leaning from tapa to forum runner now,after reading those pros and cons. Although i have always used tapa.


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

Give me until wedsnday or so, and I'll throw some cash over to you guys. As for who gets the job, I like how forum runner sounds, but ultimately, I know you guys will make the best decision, so I guess I leave my votes to the bird that looks like a b16.


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm bending towards forum runner. I think donations would be best spent on Dev phones.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I Can Go Either Way on this.. As I use Both Forum Runner and Tapatalk. Each are good in their own way.. And both Seem to be Tablet Friendly.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Re-voted, but the same vote. Either way, I'm glad to have donated to the site.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rogan said:


> I'm bending towards forum runner. I think donations would be best spent on Dev phones.


I completely agree on this one. I understand people want to have an exclusive app but the fact that both tapatalk and forum runner already work for browsing rootzwiki I would rather see the money spent on something else. So I guess by default I would prefer rofum runner since it is more cost effective and the extra funds can be used in other areas.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to donate so bad, I love this site. But I am behind on rent  I will donate wen I can. Keep up great work guys


----------



## kov (Jun 9, 2011)

I still vote for Tapatalk. You tricksters and your new threads can't change my vote.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

kov said:


> I still vote for Tapatalk. You tricksters and your new threads can't change my vote.


LOL a number of people wanted to change their answers, thats why we did it.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

ForumRunner looks great, only hope they add the option for inverted like Tapatalk has. Keep the money on the homefront I say!


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

*please delete*


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've use both TapaTalk & Forum Runner, I sided with TapaTalk & use it daily now. Forum Runner works, but TapaTalk just seemed to work better. Forum Runner would always have minor hiccups with me. Guess it's also worth mentioning it was a couple months ago when I gave Forum Runner a try, it may have improved since.

Edit: It amuses me that almost all of the join dates of people posting is June


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Be American.....buy American. Forum runner.

Sent from my secret shoe phone


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

Voted for forumrunner!

I already donated can't wait for the shirt!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Edit: It amuses me that almost all of the join dates of people posting is June


I joined in June (as did you) but I had been lurking since the start of the site. I selfishly joined to get an invite to G+ (I think) but I got one elsewhere and have since donated to the site and now I'm pretty much always here instead of XDA. This site (for now) seems much more friendly. I think this might be because there hasn't been a huge flood of people trying to be spoon-fed..ex."Where's the one-click root for Thunderbolt" but we'll see. Hopefully it will stay this way.


----------



## csscmaster3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Good call on resetting the poll, was able to change my vote to ForumRunner


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys, I am laughing terribly loud, not at you but at the remark of June, we opened on June 7th. This site is exploding. Two things to keep in mind:

1. Donators get the paid version free.
2. You need to be signed up to use the application to its fullest capability.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

*please delete*


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

b16 said:


> Guys, I am laughing terribly loud, not at you but at the remark of June, we opened on June 7th. This site is exploding.


Oh god this is July not June. I feel like I joined yesterday and the site has been out for like 4-6 months. My summer time is messed up. It's even my birthday, you'd think I would recognize what month it was. FACEPALM


----------



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just donated. Love the site and will definitely be the first place I come for information.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would say go with forum runner. Those of us who want to use tapatalk can use it without a dedicated icon to rootzwiki. To me it seems like a win win.

Oh and if I become a supporting member instead of just donating would the app be free as well?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> I would say go with forum runner. Those of us who want to use tapatalk can use it without a dedicated icon to rootzwiki. To me it seems like a win win.
> 
> Oh and if I become a supporting member instead of just donating would the app be free as well?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


All people who donate to this cause, or are supporting members, will receive the app free, there is a section just for supporting members that will have a thread for teh app to be downloaded at any given time.


----------



## sigvoror (Jun 24, 2011)

I say use forum runner, and use any excess money to put another device into another great developer's hands. That, to me, is a win-win. The site gets a good dedicated application, and another Android device can get supported by the amazing developers in this community.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Having used both apps, I feel ForumRunner is the best option. To me, the app functions better and is easier to use on the fly. Plus, it's considerably cheaper and will free up money for new devices for developers! It really is a win-win.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Quick question, as a developer already, would the supporting member status still work? Either way I will donate a little bit just cos I love you guys 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Quick question, as a developer already, would the supporting member status still work? Either way I will donate a little bit just cos I love you guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S


 Yes it would sir, and you can choose which one you want to show


----------



## orion11 (Jun 30, 2011)

erifnomi said:


> oh god this is july not june. I feel like i joined yesterday and the site has been out for like 4-6 months. My summer time is messed up. It's even my birthday, you'd think i would recognize what month it was. Facepalm


happy birthday!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Gotta say, I'm all for Made in America.. so if Forum Runner is US based...and has better support, id say its winning. Tapatalk has never got along with me for some reason. Also, Forum Runner advertises ease of Admin Tools for Moderators so plus there...


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

b16 said:


> Yes it would sir, and you can choose which one you want to show


Confirmation number: 4KV82940VC381550L

The name may show up as Melissa, its technically my mums account cos I'm too young to sign up myself.

I don't mind what happens in the end, forum runner seems like the hidden gem of the two, as it isn't used as much as TT.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## guidot (Jun 10, 2011)

If you use forumrunner, does that mean I will not be able to connect with my paid Tapatalk app?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

guidot said:


> If you use forumrunner, does that mean I will not be able to connect with my paid Tapatalk app?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


No, it will still work fine. Currently both FR and TT work because both plugins have been enabled. The app is just a RootzWiki customized version of what would normally be the paid one for all forums.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

I proudly donated as well. Keep up the good work folks!


----------



## blake28 (Jul 3, 2011)

I vote for Forum Runner, not only is it US based, but the money left over will then in turn help out the development and member's off this forum. That's a win, I think everyone will like.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

b16 said:


> All people who donate to this cause, or are supporting members, will receive the app free, there is a section just for supporting members that will have a thread for teh app to be downloaded at any given time.


Is there a link to pay the $15 to be a supporting member with an alternative to Paypal(Google checkout? - http://checkout.google.com/sell) Paypal hates me. They limited my account a long time ago, & won't let me unlimit it because I'm not 18. They instantly limit any new accounts I make :/


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> Yes it would sir, and you can choose which one you want to show


Where do I choose this? I can't find it in the options.


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love to see it in Tapatalk... In my encounters with many other people, tapatalk Is more widely used... However I do understand your pros and cons... I wll contribute next week when I get paid  I use tapatalk for everything


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just donated again, and I never got my name on the list the first time I donated, so can I get my name on the list twice? Hehe 

I originally voted for Tapatalk because thats what I was already using and what I liked. After trying out Forum Runner I dont see too much difference between the two, I actually like the look and feel of Forum Runner a little better, and the pros of going with Forum Runner are what has changed my vote to that.


----------



## blake28 (Jul 3, 2011)

Finially!!! we got an app! went ahead and got the dontate version as well. Also, I donated $10 to the cause!!


----------



## blake28 (Jul 3, 2011)

I do see that Im not a supporting member yet though. Im donated twice, but it was $5 both times, so maybe it didnt show up as $10, but I assure u it was.

Thanks


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

there you go blake 

poll closed, victory


----------



## nwilkins17 (Jun 9, 2011)

The new forum app is so absolutely awesome. Love it. Nice choice for an app. Is it forumrunner, BC it runs great.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

nwilkins17 said:


> The new forum app is so absolutely awesome. Love it. Nice choice for an app. Is it forumrunner, BC it runs great.


Why yes it is forum runner. And agreed it is pretty slick.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

yay for forum runner....and i just wanted to personally thank all of yall that donated....I as well as the rest of the Rootzwiki community really appreciates it.


----------



## Uvfriend (Jun 7, 2011)

New forum is awesome...


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say the new App is simply put.... AMAZING! Great job on this. Now I will be able to keep up on things a lot easier.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks guys/gals!


----------



## czeph (Jun 18, 2011)

Just donated & added you to my circle; love the app!


----------



## blake28 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanx for fixing things!!! The apparently rocks!!


----------



## jmiller98 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just donated. This app is far better than tapatalk.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hows the app looking? New updates coming soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

b16 said:


> Hows the app looking? New updates coming soon!


Loving it! The app looks great, and the functionality is much better than Tapatalk in my opinion. I'm looking forward to the new updates!


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Just donated. B16, thanks for the link. Never so glad to close out an account knowing i'm feeding the hungry. j/k. Kudoos on the site and the apk is bad [email protected]@.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Loving it! The app looks great, and the functionality is much better than Tapatalk in my opinion. I'm looking forward to the new updates!


I agree, I bought the paid version of TapaTalk a long time ago... I think this is better.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

me too jordan. im loving forum runner. plus it saved us 500 dollars :-D


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

So the Tapatalk is done with? I prefer Tapatalk and when I click on it it fails to connect


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've used tapatalk and then this app. Between the two. This one wins. Tapatalk is just too slow. forumrunner seems to be more responsive and easier to use. I say forget tapatalk and just keep going with forumrunner

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Guess ill see if there is a mobile sight. I can't stand this app. Tapatalk just has it all. And easier to use.


"scarmon25 said:


> I've used tapatalk and then this app. Between the two. This one wins. Tapatalk is just too slow. forumrunner seems to be more responsive and easier to use. I say forget tapatalk and just keep going with forumrunner
> 
> Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> I've used tapatalk and then this app. Between the two. This one wins. Tapatalk is just too slow. forumrunner seems to be more responsive and easier to use. I say forget tapatalk and just keep going with forumrunner
> 
> Gingerbread is Yummy


Just bought forum runner, your right! So much faster then Tapatalk. Now I just wish some other sites I frequent would add forumrunner support.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Forum runner seems a bit faster. Although the icon does look eerily similar to a swastika.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------

